# Will this pup be a long coat or medium?



## Native_Merk (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm picking this little guy up in October.
I was just curious if anyone had any insight or thoughts on what kind of coat he might have. I'm hoping for a medium to long coat.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks like a long coat to me.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

the pup appears to carry the long coat gene. no way to determine it’s actual coat length at this age. if the parents are coated, that can give you an idea.

both stock and long stock coats can have “medium” length coats.


----------



## Native_Merk (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanks for the input! I'll post pictures when I get them at the 6 week mark.


----------

